# Nutrition & Health



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This is a thread to discuss anything that discusses healthy eating. Good recipes you have found, good exercise plans that have worked for you, good cook books and etc.

I am interested in finding a good cook book with fairly beginner level recipes that are healthy and good for the body.

Go!

:tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

No one?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Did you tried the Jamie Oliver books?


----------



## Miggypiggy (Jul 10, 2015)

Bumping as I'd love to see what people suggest; I am currently trying to lose weight and improve my posture. Bring them on!


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Here's a simple tip. Explore lentils. There's red, green, black "Beluga", small green "Puy" and more varieties. Rinse and cook at least until they look soft. Make a small tomato & spices sauce and mix with the lentils. Consider adding coconut milk, cream, youghurt, herbs. Eat with wheat or rice (or any grain) products to ensure good amino acid composition.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Miggypiggy said:


> Bumping as I'd love to see what people suggest; I am currently trying to lose weight and improve my posture. Bring them on!


Self control with eating is the best way to lose weight.


----------



## Miggypiggy (Jul 10, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Self control with eating is the best way to lose weight.


I have little to no discipline, something which I'm trying to amend in my life. Unfortunately, a habit of 25 years or so doesn't falter easily! I found that using a calorie counter brings out the gamer in me and challenges me to "beat the score".


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Miggypiggy said:


> I have little to no discipline, something which I'm trying to amend in my life. Unfortunately, a habit of 25 years or so doesn't falter easily! I found that using a calorie counter brings out the gamer in me and challenges me to "beat the score".


I am sorry to hear but I know from my mother ( company doctor by profession ) that modesty is the best way.
Just make the portions smaller each week.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I like this book: https://www.amazon.com/Plenty-Vibrant-Vegetable-Recipes-Ottolenghi/dp/1452101248

I'm not a strict vegetarian but I try not to eat much meat, and the experts seem to be saying a "Mediterranean diet" is the way to go these days (no doubt that will change). There are lots of delicious recipes in there, and while some of them are a little elaborate as far as steps and ingredients go, they don't involve fancy techniques. There are some really tasty and simple lentil recipes.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Speaking of cookbooks, my favourite cookbook of all time is Camellia Panjabi's _50 Great Curries of India_, but those recipes are rather elaborate. But if you want to learn Indian cooking, this book is the best I've seen. It starts with the basics and has a good amount of theoretical background. It's been one of those life-changing books for me, actually.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Did you tried the Jamie Oliver books?


I haven't!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*5 Gospel Truths*: Walking; core exercises; smaller amounts of food and alcohol; willpower; no smoking.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Vaneyes said:


> *5 Gospel Truths*: Walking; core exercises; smaller amounts of food and alcohol; willpower; no smoking.


Truth. And healthier foods.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Truth. And *healthier foods*.


Important to note, many "healthier foods" claims have been debunked to myths. Pay more attention to smaller amounts and the other "gospel truths".:tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Vaneyes said:


> Important to note, many "healthier foods" claims have been debunked to myths. Pay more attention to smaller amounts and the other "gospel truths".:tiphat:


Based on what I've read, there are five main groups to get in each day:

1. Fruits
2. Vegetables 
3. Lean Meats
4. Grains
5. Dairy

* In terms of Carbs, my research has shown there are good carbs and bad carbs. The good carbs are complex carbs which take longer to break down and provide more energy for a longer period and are found in grains.

* For grains, it is important to consume 100% whole wheat as for the reason that the carbs are complex in this bread vs white bread.

* It is important to stay active, so I walk a bit each day.

* Look at your BMI and Waist Circumference to get a better understanding of where you lay in terms of health. For me, my BMI is 27, but my waist circumference is under 40 (it is 37.8) which is what it should be for men. For women, a waist circumference under 35 is recommended.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

one can stay away from fats. make and use stocks, beef-chicken-veal-fish. then reduce by like 60%. make 1 gal then reduce to 2 pts or so. use to deglaze your pan sauces. if you need to thicken corn starch or arrowroot work instead of a roux(flour and fat) olive oil and grapeseed oil is what i use. now one good one, fresh herbs. can find them in the market for a decent price. here is 2 examples, poach your pumpkin/butternut squash ravioli, then instead of browning the butter(traditional) and adding the chopped sage, use the chicken or veal stock and let it reduce a bit more. you can still use the grated parm just now so much. and whats pasta with out bread? in stead of butter i grill it or griddle it the use a clove of garlic raw and while hot rub the grilled bread...and i use ground turkey for meatballs or meat sauce or meatloaf. i will use pork tenderloin instead of pork loin...big difference in fat content.
i lost a lot of weight using this machine Gazelle Edge Exercise System see if this link works
http://www.kmart.com/total-gym-gaze...GtbavMc96oafGZ8cA60zeQY2DYYPYaAmtF8P8HAQ&gcls


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

also r. rae and ghramm the galloping gourmet books r good


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

You really can't sit there and believe that some foods aren't healthier than others. There are definitely a lot of false claims out there on what foods are considered healthy, but you have to dig beneath the surface to arrive at the truth.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ldiat said:


> also r. rae and ghramm the galloping gourmet books r good


thats rachel rae and gramm kerr. the last one of kerr is real good


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Did you tried the Jamie Oliver books?


huh so i guess Jamie is your favorite chef and not me HUH! ahhh just like bobby flay and giada de


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Based on what I've read, there are five main groups to get in each day:
> 
> 1. Fruits
> 2. Vegetables
> ...


Considering there's so many fat people, except in asian countries, we could all just eat seaweed and be done with it. But that's no fun. I exaggerate of course to make a point.

Food groups and nutrition preachings aren't working. Haven't worked for ever. Back to so many fat people again.

The reason is Regimentation and Starvation. Both go hand-in-hand. The theorists, the paper chasers try to change people by regimentation and also starving (extreme limiting) the body of certain items.

Most people get bored easily with regimentation. The body certainly gets bored with starvation, and will soon revolt with poutine, a gallon of ice cream, and a banana cream pie in short order.

Be kind to your mind and body. Loosen up with smaller amounts of just about anything.

If the other 4 Gospel Truths are followed, all the above will become even more apparent.

That's all I'll say. I could provide five great cookbooks vastly different from each other, including one on pastry, that would start one's mouth watering immediately, but what good would it do? The 5 Gospel Truths say none, because you can eat just about anything in smaller amounts.

Freedom to enjoy life. :tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Vaneyes said:


> Considering there's so many fat people, except in asian countries, we could all just eat seaweed and be done with it. But that's no fun. I exaggerate of course to make a point.
> 
> Food groups and nutrition preachings aren't working. Haven't worked for ever. Back to so many fat people again.
> 
> ...


I strongly disagree. You are not keeping healthy if you just eat smaller amounts of anything, though you may stay in shape. I'd rather stick to healthy foods and occasionally enjoy something less healthy than do what you suggest.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

The Good Doctor


[FONT=wf_segoe-ui_normal][/FONT]
[FONT=wf_segoe-ui_normal][/FONT]
[FONT=wf_segoe-ui_normal][/FONT]




 
*Q: Doctor, I've heard that cardiovascular exercise can prolong life. Is this true? 
*A: Your heart only good for so many beats, and that it... Don't waste on exercise. Everything wear out eventually. Speeding up heart not make you live longer; it like saying you extend life of car by driving faster. Want to live longer? Take nap. 
*
Q: Should I reduce my alcohol intake?* 
A: No, not at all. Wine made from fruit. Brandy is distilled wine, that mean they take water out of fruity bit so you get even more of goodness that way. Beer also made of grain. Bottom up!
*
Q: How can I calculate my body/fat ratio? 
*A: Well, if you have body and you have fat, your ratio one to one. If you have two bodies, your ratio two to one, etc.
*
Q: What are some of the advantages of participating in a regular exercise program? 
*A: Can't think of single one, sorry. My philosophy is: No pain...good! 
 
*Q: Aren't fried foods bad for you?* 
A: YOU NOT LISTENING! Food are fried these day in vegetable oil. In fact, they permeated by it. How could getting more vegetable be bad for you?!? 
*
Q*: *Will sit-ups help prevent me from getting a little soft around the middle? 
*A: Definitely not! When you exercise muscle, it get bigger. You should only be doing sit-up if you want bigger stomach. 
*
Q: Is chocolate bad for me? 
*A: Are you crazy?!? HEL-LO-O!! Cocoa bean! Another vegetable! It best feel-good food around!
*
Q: Is swimming good for your figure? 
*A: If swimming good for your figure, explain whale to me..
*
Q: Is getting in shape important for my lifestyle? 
*A: Hey! 'Round' is shape! 
Well... I hope this has cleared up any misconceptions you may have had about food and diets.

And remember:
 
*Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways - Chardonnay in one hand - chocolate in the other - body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming "WOO-HOO, what a ride!!"* 
  
AND.....

For those of you who watch what you eat, here's the final word on nutrition and health. It's a relief to know the truth after all those conflicting nutritional studies.  

1. The Japanese eat very little fat and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans.

2. The Mexicans eat a lot of fat and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans.

3. The Chinese drink very little red wine and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans.

4. The Italians drink a lot of red wine and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans.

5. The Germans drink a lot of beer and eat lots of sausages and fats and suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans.

CONCLUSION: *Eat and drink what you like.* *Speaking English is apparently what kills you.*


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Here's another question for the Good Doctor:

Q: Doctor, I've heard that it's bad to spend too much time sitting down. I'm concerned about this, because I often sit for hours while listening to Beethoven! Should I change my sedentary lifestyle?

A: Don't worry about it! Beethoven's music gives you all the cardio that you need - studies have shown that the heart rate speeds up every time that Beethoven's music reaches an exciting section. It's better than jogging!

Conclusion: Sit down as much as you like. Listening to minimalist music is apparently what kills you.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I've perfected some of my own sauces to my tastes and do much stir frying with shrimp (or other seafood) or chicken and lots of veggies. I aim for a half hour start to finish — can't waste too much time on food . 

My exercise is mostly strenuous hiking and climbing in all seasons. Generally low impact but burns lots of calories. 

I listen to Beethoven standing! (Hi Bettina)


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

_On Feb. 17, 1770, Leopold Mozart wrote from Milan to his wife, Anna Maria:
"If one does not ruin one's health through undisciplined and excessive eating and drinking, etc., and has no other internal constitutional disorders, there is nothing to worry about. We are in God's hands wherever we are. Wolfgang will not ruin his health by eating and drinking. He is fat and in good health, and is merry and cheerful all day long."_

http://www.npr.org/2007/01/26/7012975/mozart-loved-music-and-liver-dumplings

Granted, Mozart died young so what did Leopold know?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*"What about circadian-synced diet?"*

http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/19/health/weight-loss-circadian-rhythms-drayer/index.html


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

What worked for me in the past* is what is called a "balance day diet" here. Every other day you eat and drink as you always do, but on alternate days you pay attention to what you eat, no alcohol, no sugar-containing snacks and desserts.

* I'm now steady at a weight which objectively is still a bit too high, but which the cardiologist is OK with. We normally take care anyway what we eat (low fat, low salt, plenty of fruit and vegetables), my main "sin" in terms of weight is a few glasses of wine.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

My advice is avoid soda today they are not that healthy you know.Also food with corn syrup because it spikes blood sugar.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Green leafy food is best for me i eat it raw with cheese i do not cook green food.
View attachment 94526


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> huh so i guess Jamie is your favorite chef and not me HUH! ahhh just like bobby flay and giada de


Did you have one to many?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thought this looked amazing!

https://www.buzzfeed.com/gregoryperez/have-a-refreshing-summer-treat-with-this-watermelon-dessert?utm_term=.smjWzk3668#.idWzRqp33L

I'd replace the coconut cream with greek yogurt.


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

I have to say, I think the world of health, nutrition, and fitness is very complex. What is and isn't healthy depends on the thought of the day. I've read studies showing that there are more positives to brown rice vs white rice and vice versa. I've seen data and read testimonials trying to give merit to a certain workout routine. I've read a lot, and I think it is all very convoluted. In the final analysis, I believe most people value their health above all else. I believe that most obese people value their health, but are plagued by genetic factors and in many cases lack of discipline. Those studies, data sheets, and testimonials I referred to are geared towards this. 

The sources know you want to be healthy, so they try to present the studies and data in a way that makes whatever they are pushing look good. This could be a type of rice, a protein supplement, a diet, a workout routine etc. They are biased, and they usually have to be to sell their product or service.

I try to live as healthily as possible. I don't follow someone's diet plan or workout routine. I read about things before I eat them, or exercises before I do them. I look at multiple sources and try to find the purest data possible. At the end of the day, I understand that as an American male, I have at most 80-85 years on this earth. With this, the dilemma of being a health nut is damned if you do, damned if you don't. If you do religiously follow a health routine, you'll likely miss out on many interesting experiences. If you don't you won't have mobility or longevity, also resulting in loss of experiences. I try to find a middle ground.

On a daily basis, I eat healthily, I workout vigorously, and I let life come to me as it does. I know that I need to limit my caloric intake in order to prevent myself from croaking out at 55 of a massive heart attack. I also know that within my caloric intake, I need a variety of food sources and macronutrients to maintain a healthy body that functions at the highest efficiency. I know that carbs and protein are of value to my purposes, whereas fats and sugars run counter to them. No carb diets make no sense to me because carbs are the primary sources of short-term energy. In my experience, cutting fats and sugars is what will really effect change. I try to consume around 2,100 calories at most per day. Within that I try to get 203 grams of carbs, 152 grams of protein, and 68 grams of fat. I try to drink around .75-1 gallon of water daily. I take most of my food from natural unprocessed sources. I also take a multi-vitamin, omega-3 supplements, and protein supplements. I eat frequent small meals.

Workout-wise, I am just as consistent. I go to the gym 4 days weekly. On those days I first spend a few minutes stretching. I then proceed to train with weights, with good form and control. I have four different splits, or muscles I train together, in order: Chest/triceps, Back/Biceps, Shoulder/Calves/Abs, and Legs. After training for 45min to 1hr, I do HIIT cardio on the treadmill or bike. High Intensity Interval Training is designed to maintain your max heart rate for a shorter period of time to burn more fat as opposed to muscle. Personally, this may just be an added benefit because I prefer shorter harder workouts as opposed to long drawn out ones. I do about 1min of fast running, I then rest for 1 min and repeat for 15-20 minutes. After this time, I ride my bike home and shower, then put on some relaxing music to help me calm down and aid in recovery. On days I'm not going to the gym, I am usually involved in some sort of sport, whether it be running, cycling, skiing, etc. I am in rather good health as a result, and I am of interest to some of my assorted peers (sometimes not always girls). Sadly they don't like classical music or opera and thus aren't for me. Well, thats not completely true, there was one that liked 19th century Italian opera, but preferred Bel Canto and it couldn't be.

The point of my long, unnecessary writing was that I take my health seriously, but not too seriously that I miss out on cool opportunities in order to hold onto the idea of eternal youth. Two years ago I was a fat, ugly nerd. Today I am no longer fat and ugly. Thanks puberty! You have to find what works and go with it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I was going to start a new thread but I'll just post here. I've been wanting to lose 20 lbs for the past two years without any luck. Recently I switched from dairy milk to unsweetened Almond milk. The Almond milk tastes fine with no sugar or fat, and it's a good source of calcium. I wish I had made the switch years ago. It's plant based and much healthier than cow's milk which adults don't need. I also gave up yogurt. it's just more dairy laced with too much sugar.

I pretty much gave up beer two years ago. Now I have an occasional glass of wine or beer and that's it. I quit orange juice as well. Way too much sugar in that stuff. I never drink sugar soda or other sweet drinks. Also quit eating bread except for the occasional slice of pizza, or a bagel once in a while. The only cereal I eat is low sugar bran flakes.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I caught one of these guys yesterday








I hope I don't get Lyme disease or tick-borne encephalitis


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

starthrower said:


> I was going to start a new thread but I'll just post here. I've been wanting to lose 20 lbs for the past two years without any luck. Recently I switched from dairy milk to unsweetened Almond milk. The Almond milk tastes fine with no sugar or fat, and it's a good source of calcium. I wish I had made the switch years ago. It's plant based and much healthier than cow's milk which adults don't need. I also gave up yogurt. it's just more dairy laced with too much sugar.
> 
> I pretty much gave up beer two years ago. Now I have an occasional glass of wine or beer and that's it. I quit orange juice as well. Way too much sugar in that stuff. I never drink sugar soda or other sweet drinks. Also quit eating bread except for the occasional slice of pizza, or a bagel once in a while. The only cereal I eat is low sugar bran flakes.


I lost 20 lbs (10kg) on the Annapurna Circuit Trek in Nepal. Walking in the mountains for 3 weeks with your backpack and eating just the Nepali food (mostly rice and vegetables, no meat) and you are absolutely guaranteed to lose weight very fast and in a very healthy way. Concerning diets, reduce or avoid sugars, ie candies, sweet drinks and eat small portions. Or try water fasting. You can lose fat very fast by it, but you need to study about it because there are some real dangers such as the refeeding syndrome.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've increased high fiber foods such as beans, and I'm staying off the sweets. I've lost some weight since last week. I can't do the vigorous exercise or hiking due to my back injuries. I have pinched nerves which make it difficult to walk any distance on uneven terrain. I do go to the gym every week and do light workouts. But I know it's the diet that will make the difference.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This guy says don't eat too many beans. He provides a great list of healthy, high fiber foods without too many carbs.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I have the opposite issue from many others in this thread. I'm trying to gain a little bit of weight (specifically muscle) in a healthy manner. I'm 6 ft. 2 in. (male), and weigh around 140 lbs. I've recently started getting a lot more serious about going to the gym consistently (almost every day, although I'm also pretty active outside of the gym). I've even more recently started to get serious about examining my diet; I need a lot of protein (and around 3000+ calories a day) without consuming too much saturated fat or carbs. From my understanding, eggs and low-fat Greek yogurt seem to fit this description. Peanut butter is also pretty good, but kind of high in fat (should I switch to almond butter or some other substitute?). Anyone know of anything else that fits the bill? Some of my friends use sardines or canned tuna; not sure about that stuff personally. I think I get sufficient amounts of the other essential nutrients in my diet and I've also started drinking a lot healthier (although I've heard that an occasional soda can be beneficial for muscle gain). Obviously this is all a bit vague and I'm kinda inexperienced about this topic (I should probably do more research), but if anyone has any advice (and/or warnings), feel free to share!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Instead of peanut butter why not eat some almonds? Try to get some healthy fat from non animal products. Avocados are great. I can't believe soda would be beneficial for health. Eat more beans, lean meats, and eggs. Do you need to workout every day? Give your muscles a rest and feed them more protein. But maybe you should seek the advice of a nutritionist? 6' 2" and 140 lbs seems very thin. I'm 5' 9" and I wouldn't want to weigh 140. 155 -160 is where I want to be. I need to lose about 15 lbs.


----------

